# Cherche café sympa sur Paris



## Adrienhb (24 Décembre 2005)

Hullo,


Après vous avoir demandé un resto sympa sur Paris*, je reviens avec une autre question:
Je cherche un café sympa pour y passer quelques heures à refaire le monde... genre dans un gros fauteuil. Et si en plus ils servent des chtits trucs sympas à grignoter, c'est un plus appréciable.
J'avais pensé à l'Apparamment café, qui répond à tous ces critères, mais j'aimerais bien changer un peu.

Merci pour votre aide!

A.

ps:
Mais si on pouvait éviter les Starbucks, ce serait sympa! 


*Mais impossible de retrouver le thread en question...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2005)

Derrière le Panthéon y a un pub super sympa... Mais j'ai oublié le nom...  chokobelle aide-moi.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Un suisse qui veut aider pour les cafés à Paris ... On aura tout vu ...  

Sinon le pub c'est Le Bombardier ...  

Et je précise au cas où que je suis pas chokobelle ! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un suisse qui veut aider pour les cafés à Paris ... On aura tout vu ...
> 
> Sinon le pub c'est Le Bombardier ...
> 
> Et je précise au cas où que je suis pas chokobelle ! :rateau:


Oui on aura tout vu. Et on voit.  C'est là.

Merci. :love:

:mouais:


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> Mais si on pouvait éviter les Starbucks, ce serait sympa



Ce n'est pas un café.... 

Sinon à la cour St Emilion dans la journée c'est agréable il y a un parc juste à coté...
A St Germain plein de petits café sympas .


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2005)

Ouais mais Bercy ça fait quand même centre commercial  .
Pour les gros fauteuils j'en connais un sympa : le nom m'échappe mais c'est au 138 du Fg Saint-Antoine (coin de la rue d'Aligre) (12ème), pas loin gare de Lyon et Bastille - et Hôpital Saint-Antoine.

dis nous un quartier parce que sinon c'est un peu vaste comme sujet...


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

Disons que Bercy c'est agréable quand il fait beau sinon Paris c'est vaste....il y a aussi les bars à vin..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> ....il y a aussi les bars à vin..



... Et même des bars à p.... ; si on va par là... On n'est pas rendus.


----------



## chokobelle (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et je précise au cas où que je suis pas chokobelle ! :rateau:



Bah aucune confusion possible, t'es blonde   

Sinon c'est Maiwen notre indic' pour le Bombardier


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Décembre 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Le bombardier (pas mon préféré dans le coin... par contre il y a des restos sympas à côté...), les petits cafés sympas et les bar à vins vont être mis de côté (les bars à p... à voir! :rateau: ), c'est sans soute trop bruyant et trop inconfortable.

L'Aligre que mentionne quetzalk j'essairai d'y jeter un coup d'½il, car l'Apparamment (où je pense finir s'il est ouvert) n'est pas loin.

Et pour vous donner des idées: les critères essentiels sont un endroit calme, où l'on puisse discuter assis dans de bons gros fauteuils. Si en plus il y a des trucs à grignoter, ce serait parfait.
Si vous ne connaissez pas l'Apparamment (je vous le recommande), imaginez le coin fauteuil de Central Perk (mais si dans Friends!  ).
Quant au quartier... euh... disons Italie, St Germain/Quartier Latin Panthéon, Bastille.
Mais n'hésitez pas à aller ailleurs... on peut se déplacer à Paris! 

Grand merci à tous!

Et bon réveillon!

A.


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2005)

Lou Pascalou comme d'hab'...


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> Et même des bars à p.... ; si on va par là... On n'est pas rendus.


ça existe encore...?

Si tu veux le style américain il y a le mustang à Montparnasse


----------



## r0m1 (24 Décembre 2005)

alalala paris ou on boit son café au milieu des voitures.... moi mon café c'est en voyant les palmiers et la plage...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> ça existe encore...?
> 
> Si tu veux le style américain il y a le mustang à Montparnasse



Merci, mais nous avons ce qu'il faut à Ajaccio


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> Merci, mais nous avons ce qu'il faut à Ajaccio



Des mustangs ou des américains ou des bars à ....


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Lou Pascalou comme d'hab'...



Cela a l'air sympa... mais euh... il y a des 'ros fauteuils?
Merci,

A.


----------



## Patamach (24 Décembre 2005)

Le café de la guare du nord.
Ambiance neon et happy hour 24/24 avec service de paninis en continu.
NRJ en fond sonore.
De belles rencontres en perspective.


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Cela a l'air sympa... mais euh... il y a des 'ros fauteuils?
> Merci,
> 
> A.



Pour les gros fauteuils et aussi pour voir de jeunes séfarades se la pêter grave, il ya le Dôme Saint-Paul au 4 rue de Rivoli (à l'endroit où celle-ci se transforme en Rue Saint-Antoine et inversement). la grande salle te permet un vautrage assez discordant avec les garçons style bistrot parisien coincé. Population très lookée et très tendance.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour votre aide.
Finalement, j'ai découvert La Jacobine, 59, rue Saint André des Arts.
Bon aucun gros fauteuil, mais pour une discussion dans un endroit calme avec un bon chocolat viennois et des crêpes salées plus que correcte, c'est parfait!

A.


----------

